# Found: Limping adult pigeon



## probono (May 11, 2015)

First of all, it's awesome that you guys are here. Couldn't find any help locally.

Over the weekend we had very heavy snows, and this morning we woke up to find a pigeon hiding out in the cathouse with our two cats. Smart move but we had to get him out before the cats considered him lunch. Once released, we noticed he has a limp and can't fly. No telling if injured from cats or not. 

But he looks healthy otherwise, though we can't inspect the foot closely. We put him in a safe warm place and he groomed himself and pecked at some birdseed we had. Doing pretty well. 

Plan to monitor for a couple days and hope the leg gets better without intervention. Should we keep him inside overnight? Is there anything else that should be done at this time?

Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please keep the bird in a carrier or cat/dog crate for now, away from drafts of air, and keep bird warm. It should be in an area that is warm, but should not be near a heater as their air sacs are very sensitive. 

Here are the basic steps to saving the birds life:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Please look over the bird very carefully. If the bird has any open wounds or cuts from cat bite/claws it will need antibiotics. Any wound would need to be cleaned and an antibiotic ointment applied.

If the bird is grooming itself, then hopefully it is feeling okay. Pigeon seed or wild bird seed will do for food for now and of course give the bird a clean bowl of drinking water.

Is the bird putting any weight on the leg? Please do inspect the leg to see if it is sprained, bruised or (hopefully not) broke. It may take more then a few days for the leg to heal and I wouldn't release the bird if it was lost either.

Is the bird banded with an ID? If so, we might be able to locate its owner. If it is a domestic bird, it is used to being housed, and watered and fed. *


----------



## probono (May 11, 2015)

Thank you very much, Skyeking. There is no band for identification. I have a cat carrier I can use for a box for the night. I could either put in a cat warming pad (no temperature control) or an egg incubator for a heat source; but I'm worried either might get too warm. 

Thought I'd inspect the leg when we put it in the crate for the evening, so we don't have to handle it too much, and I'll let him/her walk a bit to see if any weight is being put on it. 

Eyes look bright to me, so I think well-hydrated. Concerns at this time are that he/she dozes off (even in my presence), not sure if normal, stressed, shock, etc. 

Accidentally took video sideways so I made a gif of our guy: http://i.imgur.com/WR1hI2w.gif

Edit: The boyfriend says the bird put almost no weight on the leg this morning, 10% at most.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

probono said:


> Thank you very much, Skyeking. There is no band for identification. I have a cat carrier I can use for a box for the night. I could either put in a cat warming pad (no temperature control) or an egg incubator for a heat source; but I'm worried either might get too warm.
> 
> Thought I'd inspect the leg when we put it in the crate for the evening, so we don't have to handle it too much, and I'll let him/her walk a bit to see if any weight is being put on it.
> 
> ...


*A cat carrier is fine, and a heating pad set on low is okay, with towel on top of pad.

Have you actually seen the bird drink or eat? The bird may be weak, and dehydrated. His eyes seem to be blinking too much. Can you check the keel/breast bone to see if it is sharp?

You need to start hand feeding the bird if it is not eating or not eating enough. Here is a link on hand feeding peas and/or corn, it is less stressful on a bird. This may be a youngster and not able to eat on its own.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm

Also, see if the youngster will drink. Gently push the beak into water and see if it will drink. Just the beak, not nostrils.*


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I think this is a 'looped' video, i.e., it will keep playing same feed over and over? If so this may explain all the blinking SkyKing commented on. It is alot of blinking for a bird that doesn't wear contact lenses . It isn't normal for a feral in good health to fall asleep while in the presence of their rescuers, though he may feel like what the heck, you've been good to him this far. What's a bird to do?

I wonder if this isn't a break pretty high up in the leg? Around/near the equivalent of our hip. 10% weight bearing isn't much for a soft tissue injury and could be something needing medical attention. Would you feel comfortable giving your general whereabouts so that the possibility of a nearby rehabber could be looked into for your rescue?


----------



## probono (May 11, 2015)

He made it through the night. \o/ Boyfriend took him outside this morning and opened the door to the cat carrier. He is drinking plenty but haven't seen him eat. I can pick up some frozen corn/peas on the way home from work this evening. 

Pigeon is moving about a tiny bit and putting more weight on the leg (not sure if this is a good or bad idea). My guy was supposed to inspect the leg when he put him in the kennel last night but didn't, and neither of us have handled him since. We can't see injuries on the lower part of the leg, so it could definitely be higher up. 

And, yes, it's a looped gif, not a video - which could explain the overabundance of blinking.

I'm located in the Black Hills of Western South Dakota, USA (Rapid City, Spearfish, Deadwood, Sturgis area). I called around to vets and the humane society and Game Fish and Parks but no luck, and nobody was listed for my state here under the listings either. But I'm glad you guys are here!

Edit: Forgot to mention - pigeon stools yesterday through last night were pretty loose/watery but more formed now (I gave him the basic rehydrating solution last night). Water today.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*It is important to get this youngster fed asap, that is why poops are loose and if the bird is not eating on its own, it will weaken further.

Keep bird from moving around, keep it in enclosure. If it is trying to put weight on the leg, that is a good sign, but don't force it to try to do so. *


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Cute bird! How is he doing with the frozen vegetables?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Glad to hear the pigeons droppings are more formed, and that peas and corn are on the way. I love the Black Hills and yes, you really are out there. If I do a search on these forums for Black Hills, South Dakota, I came up with the following search results. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/search.php?searchid=1824793

I would look myself for any leads, but don't have time to go through the individual threads right now. Maybe someone will see your post and be relatively close and not mind taking the bird in IF you don't want a new pet should the bird be unreleasable.

Fish and Game typically has as much sympathy for pigeons and Eurasian Collared Doves. I'm not surprised they weren't helpful.


----------

